# Oliva or Ondara?



## Cyberpet (May 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I wonder can anybody help me. I am in that stage of having decided to move to Spain but beyond the Valencia area, not really sure where. Cant remember why but somehow Gandia and then Oliva came up on my radar and then a friend who owns property in the general area said Ondara may suit me better.

I am on my own and looking for a small town or village that has year round life. Somewhere near or on the coast but not too touristy. An ex pat community is a must for many reasons and ideally a place where you could womble along to a local cafe or promenade and easily engage in conversation, whether it be with locals, ex pats or tourists alike.

I currently live outside a small fishing village in the south west of Ireland so I have no noise or light pollution. What I am reading about Oliva is that it is very noisy. Is this everywhere? Prices in the old town are very keen, is there anywhere there not affected by noise? And what about the other parts of Oliva itself, are they purely holiday areas?

I know many of my questions have been answered in other posts, but they are quite old and places do go in and out of fashion quite quickly.

And Ondara, would anyone have any info about that town? Anything would help.

I am coming over at the end of the month to do a recce so if anyone has suggestions for other places in the area I should consider, please let me know.

Finally, one post mentioned staying well clear of a certain estate agent in Oliva, is this still the case? They seem to have a good few properties on the net that interested me, but if local word is to stay away, I will!!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We live in between both towns, Ondara is not pretty for what I have seen, I would much prefer Oliva, it seems quieter, as many big roads go through Ondara and it looks a bit messy. It is only about 15 mins from Oliva to Ondara or the other way around. No public transport takes you to/from these cities, from Oliva you can go to Gandia/Cullera/Valencia and from Ondara you can go to Denia/Javea/Benidorm/Alicante but there is not transport between Oliva and Ondara.

There is a big community of British inmigrants in Oliva, with their own pubs/cafes doing quizzes, raffles, charity events, etc. Great Facebook page for newcomers, The New Oliva Tattler, if you are on Facebook

Remember Oliva is in Valencia and Ondara is in Alicante.


----------



## Cyberpet (May 13, 2016)

Many thanks for the info Lolito, I'll look into the FB page


----------

